# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Tư vấn mua card đồ họa

## diemktr

các bác cho em hỏi mua card đồ họa thì cần chú y điểm gì.có card nào dưới 1tr tốt không [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## trothinhthienduc

theo mình nghĩ là : card đồ họa đó có tương thix với main của bạn đang xài hay ko ?
và .... nên chọn card nào thiixx hơp nhất cho mình , ,,, good luck !

----------


## mapsieunhan93

main của mình là msi g31tm-p21 tì có thể lắp được card đồ họa nào

----------


## saobang68

con main của bạn hỗ trợ khá rộng đấy bạn àhh tha hồ mà chọn mua card màn hình
bạn nên của card 512 ý cho nó khỏe hj. chọn mua card ddr2 pci 16x đó.loại này thì nhìu vô kể bạn tha hồ mà lựa chọn.nếu không chọn được thì pm (y! của mình ở chữ ký đó) mình tư vấn giúp cho hjhj

----------


## nguyenhuongit

> các bác cho em hỏi mua card đồ họa thì cần chú y điểm gì.có card nào dưới 1tr tốt không [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
mua card màn hình thì bạn cần chú ý đên ram và băng thông của card, ngoài ra bạn nên chọn những hãng card có tên tuổi, chú ý đến độ tương thích giữa main hiện tại và card.
với tầm tiền 1tr bạn có thể tham khảo card: 
card màn hình asus nvidia extreme en8400gs silent/htp/ 512mb ddr2, 64bits pci-express
card màn hình gigabyte ati radeon r435oc 512i 512mb - 64bit - r2 pci-express
chúc bạn chọn được sản phẩm ưng ý.

----------


## muabanxe

> main của mình là msi g31tm-p21 tì có thể lắp được card đồ họa nào


như bạn nói thì main của hỗ trợ khe cắm card màn hình pci .vì vậyh bạn có thể lắp những loại card pci .
nếu bạn thực sự muốn mua một card màn hình thì mình có thể ưu ái cho bạn một card giá 1tr với cấu hình như thế này "

gigabyte .ati 1gb , hd 4550 .card mới nhập từ tháng 11/1010 còn bảo hành .hàng mới 
bạn có thể liên hệ với mình theo số điện thoại .0936263199

----------

